# 60 yr old riders



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

How do you 60 yr olds feel after a ride/during a ride? I rode a couple hrs yesterday and suffered the last half hour. I've spent quite a few hours on the trainer and step climber this year but the bike sure is more enjoyable. Does it get easier? Should I just keep pedaling?

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm 59-1/2 and good for 2-1/2 hours of riding NJ tech chunk and flow. Sometimes hit it Saturday and a repeat on Sunday. If I play my game right, good diet, no alcohol, plenty of water and rest it doesn't bother me much. Also a good stretch of your muscles works wonders before and after a ride. Turmeric has also made a huge improvement on how I feel in the mornings in general. My advise - KEEP PEDALING !!


----------



## Can2pir (Nov 27, 2016)

65yrs here, currently on our annual bike trip to Quebec, camping and riding awesome trails around the Quebec City area.
I’m certainly slower on the climbs but the tech and downs are better than ever! Yesterday was 3.5 hours, today will be less. 
I’m certainly not light and do enjoy a post ride IPA, as well as a campfire bourbon. I think the secret is consistency, my group of 50+yr olds ride year round, fat bike winter, gravel/road (which I hate!), and trails when we can, 4-7 times a week.
Even then I can feel the legs and lungs improving when I put more consistent long rides in.

It keeps getting better! Ride on!


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

I'm riding more this year because I can- dislocated my kneecap and then, had COVID at the end of December, which made me very short of breath. At 65, I'm not riding the way I did >20 years ago, but the only thing that is painful is from the saddle, mainly because I gained a bunch of weight- I used to ride for hours without any discomfort but it wasn't too bad yesterday. Not riding farther at this point, but I am riding faster on the same path. Not riding so hard that I get too huffy-puffy, but I do get the heart rate up and work the legs & core.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I feel great. Never met a ride I didn't like.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

I'll be 71 in September and got my first new bike in 25 years....this one has batteries...I just like being out in nature, getting great exercise, checking out the views, critters and easing the guilt of watching sports on the tube after a great ride!


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm 65 and I alternate my rides between trail riding and Whistler bike park. Both options leave me sore early in the season, but improve rapidly. I just finished 4 days in Whis before the weather went to crap, and the day after my last ride wasn't really that bad. I think it's a matter of keeping with it and not getting impatient and overdoing it.


----------



## rjrodney (Apr 17, 2008)

Only just hit 60 in December still hanging in there. Definitely slower than 50 tho. I really need to focus on eating better (and more) the day before a big ride now.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm 60, and my typical rides are 1 to 2 hours long, mainly because that's all I have time for. I did a 6 hour race last month, started cramping around the 2.5 hour point, but continued until around 4.5 hours. I'm definitely slower than I used to be, especially on the climbs, but my skills are better than ever. It also takes a long time for me to recover after a hard ride, so I try to not do too many hard rides now. I sometimes ride with guys who are younger and faster than I am, so those are the hard rides for me. Otherwise, I just enjoy being in the woods, and enjoy the challenge of mountain biking in technical terrain.

I do see an e-mtb in my future, so I can better keep up with the younger faster guys on the climbs.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

68 here.
Life begins at retirement.
Plenty of time to ride, ride, ride as much as you like.

=sParty


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 20, 2018)

"Does it get easier? "

No. I'm 67, it's not easier and I sure am slower, though many my age or older can still really move. I'm not one of them but I'm OK with that. I also do not ride the technical stuff anymore, as it takes a really long time to heal if I get hurt and my wife is tired of my injuries. 

"Should I just keep pedaling? "

Well, of course. What's the option ?. I just purchased an expensive carbon FS. I don't ride it as fast as when I was mid 30's, but I get great exercise on it and have a lot of fun. That's the point of keep riding.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

As we age it gets harder to gain fitness. A very wise friend (in his 80's) always says to never stop cause it is too hard to get your fitness back. That being said, you will get more fit, just keep getting out there.


----------



## rob214 (Apr 18, 2019)

turned 60 this June, I can't ride as much lately due to family issues but I make time for a good Saturday ride, usually 3 hours is a good place for me to get the workout I want for my mind, body and soul


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

62 here.

I seemed to have hit the wall at around 58 or so. Assume medical issues, as opposed to age, are the cause of my slowing down.

Have definitely stopped looking for KOMs & PRs and just trying to enjoy my rides.

Generally ride my ’16 Spec FSR expert on 45-60 min XC rides…which kicks my butt. Mostly cardio related.

Based on perceived dwindling fitness, recently added E-bikes (TREK Rail & Verve + 3s) to wife & I’s stable.

Ride my ’21 Rail for 1.5 hours per ride (XC). It’s much more enjoyable than the Stumpy, but I’m suffering with serious hand/arm pump/numbness. Assume it’s because the ZEB select + is a substandard fork.

But no muscle soreness after rides.


----------



## hobbit712 (Feb 1, 2020)

Turned 60 in February. I have lost almost 40 pounds in the past few years in part to getting my first MTB. I have been riding 2-3 times a week on my days off as I work 12 hour shifts and just can't seem to motivate myself after work. I usually switch between riding one day and swimming on the other. Both lower impact on my old and new knee. 

I just got a new full suspension bike and it seems to be easier on the knees. The bike takes some of the impact instead of my knees. I can actually sit on the saddle over some of the roots. My steel hardtail is fun but definitely harder on the knees. 

I usually ride between 6-12 miles when I go cuz I still have family duties at home. I can only get away for a few hours especially in summer as I still have to entertain my 12 year old daughter.  So two days in the saddle is usually hard on the knees....hence the swimming on the other day. 

Today I felt good enough to go out again. So 8 miles yesterday and almost 12 today. In this god forsaken jungle I live in of SW Florida I'm pretty happy. 88 degrees and very high humidity this morning at 0930. 



Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

62 years young here . 

Sounds like you’re doing well. Gradually increase your long ride of the week and make your shorter rides a little quicker. Don’t forget to do a recovery ride here and there. That will help your body feel better.

My shot rides are 2-2.5 hours. Longer are 6-8 hours. SS 29+

Keep it fun!


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

Riding as long as I want, no real issues to speak about. As always my outcome and fitness is all about the work I am willing to put into it. I still ride a rigid SS as my primary bike. Giddy up!!!


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

A rigid Single Speed? You are my hero sir! I hope at least it’s Titanium…


----------



## Super E (Nov 5, 2004)

1-Titanium and 1-steel rigid SS, 1-steel SS with a sussy fork for when I’m feeling soft.


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

62 and got back on the bike 5/28/20. I've used one for years, but I suggest a HR monitor, set the zones, and do a ton in zone 2 to get going. Months. Of course there will be times you go 3 or 4 but back off and make an effort to stay zone 2. It will feel like you are wasting your time, but at our age especially, you are not. My garmin 530 will also give you a recovery estimate based on your data (heed HR band) and performance. I have found, especially when re-starting back up it was a pretty good gauge. Now after 4k I do 16.5m e/o day and 3 mile walk on in between day. never felt better. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm hitting it again tonight. Riding a new trail system to me will keep me peddling. Thanks for all the replies. I ride alone now days. All my riding buddies moved away years ago so it's hard to stay motivated. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

@ 63 there are some aging and aging out matters but I still have lots of fun and see most my age with more trouble or diminished quality of life for not still making efforts. Visual processing and a deteriorating back bug me more than not having the strength and endurance of much younger people.

None of it has stopped my thinking of and planning adventures or ordering bindings for my new skis. I'll keep at fun and adventurous stuff until I'm dead or can't do it.


----------



## rjrodney (Apr 17, 2008)

MtnBkrBob said:


> 62 here.
> 
> I seemed to have hit the wall at around 58 or so. Assume medical issues, as opposed to age, are the cause of my slowing down.
> 
> ...


Hand and arm pain and numbness are usually more about fit than the shock I would think. It seems backwards but I get more hand pain when my saddle is a little too low. Also grips - been using the ergon grips for a few years too and recommend them most highly. Keep tweaking, bar rise and angle, seat position height and angle. Hopefully you can find a combination that works!!

Edit to say this reminds me, I just got a new bike and I need to go cut another inch off the ends of the bars!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

bitflogger said:


> ... most my age with more trouble or diminished quality of life for not still making efforts.


^^^ this describes our fat society's problem. Provided we're lucky enough to keep our health, we pretty much get back whatever we put in.

What I see: Quit moving and soon you won't be able to move.
The problem begins earlier in life than many believe.



bitflogger said:


> I'll keep at fun and adventurous stuff until I'm dead or can't do it.


^^^ this, too. We're lucky if we possess passion for some activity -- ANY activity -- that keeps us moving.

My advice to anyone reading: keep moving. Your whole life. Just keep moving. At our age (or older), once the ability to move has been abandoned, it's not coming back.

So personally I don't plan to quit moving.
=sParty


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm turning 60 in a couple months. I returned to riding at 50 after taking a little over 10yrs off. It took me a long time to regain fitness and get out of last place in my riding group. Keep showing up, it'll pay off.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm 70 now, and yes I'm slowing down, but it doesn't mean I stop riding. I think I had my best endurance when I was about 59. I still had enough speed to cover some ground, but didn't burn myself out by starting too fast. As an older rider you have to "listen" to your body more. Learn when you can push yourself, and when you have to scale back. Rest is as important as training, but you can do active rest. Maybe a short spin at an easy pace, or a ride around the neighborhood on a cruiser bike. Bike riding is fun, just enjoy yourself!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

73 here. I suffer more the first half hour until I warm up. After that, I feel better than two years ago. FYI, I never had a Covid break. No matter what, I could always ride and did in bike season and still skied in ski season. Sure, there were restrictions like not using the lodge but for biking, other than getting service done, there really were no restrictions.

The past two years I've really gotten into road bikes and I am much faster than I was a couple years ago on them. Climbing was always a weak point for me (202 lbs) but last week on a group ride where I was the oldest (I'm always the oldest) I jumped to the front on a climb and lead the pull for a change. 

Today I did a very technical North Jersey MTB ride and did well on most of the rocks, roots and climbs so I guess the road riding crosses over as far as fitness. I have backed off from the really nasty stuff the past few years and concentrate more on climbing instead of crashing. I never was big on crashing.

In 2021, I put in 166 days on a bike (60% MTB, 40% road), 2400 miles ridden and over 100k climbing. I skied 70 days.
My normal annual goal is 180 days riding and skiing combined so that is doing something every other day. I certainly beat my goal last year.


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

Not so much the riding, but the heat....

It kills motivation, performance, and recovery. Seems to have gotten worse with age.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Yep….I hate the heat too….I ride early AM to avoid it! Plus I miss the green landscape…way prettier than old dry dead weeds….I always enjoy the first rides in the Fall when the green returns…hopefully we get some much needed rain.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

I have a date with the ortho surgeon on Thursday to have a look at what's going on there. Very painful and gets worse daily. That said - I still need to ride for my own exercise and my dog's lol. I left my bike up at our house near the bike park, so today I took out my son's bike. 800mm bars, a little rise. I must say the wider bars, though feeling weird at first, seemed to take a lot of the strain off my shoulder. I only rode 5 miles or so, but it was much better than with my much narrower Kona bars. This is RC pain. Riding my backup bike, which is wicked old and has narrow bars hurt a lot. The Stinky was better but still hurt. These bars (Spank) really helped. I'll be getting me some soon!


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

I just turned 50, and planning on racing and riding as long as I can. 

I just wanted to note that at a race this past weekend there were 4 Cat 2 riders over 60, and one is 71 this year and races regularly. He doesn't look like a 50 year old racer, for sure, but many of his peers would barely hike these trails, much less race a bike down them.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

I'm with you on the wider bars, they say your elbows should be behind your hands. Well I'm a little old school from riding and racing back to the late 80's. My bikes from then where under 25" (635mm)...but my latest bike started over 800mm but I've cut those down to 725mm and seems to be ok..


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

I'll hit the 6-OH! in September. I'll second the comments to just keep pedaling and that turmeric really does help throttle down the pain and soreness the morning after. I also mix up the MTB riding with some road riding and trail running. The KOM and PR thing isn't happening any more but I still enjoy the ride or run when I get out there.


----------



## Wrongturn (Jul 17, 2016)

63. During my last visit to a neurologist (minor head injury) my wife tried to get the Doctor to tell me to quit jumping my bike. The doctor said that air time was important for my mental health. Good doctor. Mountain biking makes me happy.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Wrongturn said:


> 63. During my last visit to a neurologist (minor head injury) my wife tried to get the Doctor to tell me to quit jumping my bike. The doctor said that air time was important for my mental health. Good doctor. Mountain biking makes me happy.


Hey WrongTurn....Keep up the great work! If "sending it" makes your day, who's to tell you to stop it??? We only get one life....live it as you see fit! That's what put smiles on our faces!


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Wrongturn said:


> 63. During my last visit to a neurologist (minor head injury) my wife tried to get the Doctor to tell me to quit jumping my bike. The doctor said that air time was important for my mental health. Good doctor. Mountain biking makes me happy.


At 69, my doctor who is almost 20 years my junior, is telling me that I'm healthier than he is. When I press him for his opinion about my trail riding habits, he just tells me not to break any more long bones.
Another good Doc!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

You can do all the right things, but a lot of it is the luck of the draw. Some age better than others. Early 60s were NBD. Mid 60s, things started heading south. Nearing 70, good BP, good tests, no pills, but way less power and endurance than 10 years ago.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Lone Rager said:


> You can do all the right things, but a lot of it is the luck of the draw. Some age better than others. Early 60s were NBD. Mid 60s, things started heading south. Nearing 70, good BP, good tests, no pills, but way less power and endurance than 10 years ago.


Perfect prescription for an eBike!


----------



## Wrongturn (Jul 17, 2016)

LarryMagoo said:


> Perfect prescription for an eBike!


Na, might as well just sit on the couch.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Wrongturn said:


> Na, might as well just sit on the couch.


Well Wrongturn, Let me know how that works out for you. The moment you stop moving is the moment you head downhill fast and I don't mean with 2 wheels under you...Cannot let the Old Man in...or at least stall him off as long as possible. I still play Pickleball with a guy in his mid 80's!


----------



## Wrongturn (Jul 17, 2016)

LarryMagoo said:


> Well Wrongturn, Let me know how that works out for you. The moment you stop moving is the moment you head downhill fast and I don't mean with 2 wheels under you...Cannot let the Old Man in...or at least stall him off as long as possible. I still play Pickleball with a guy in his mid 80's!


Exactly, a moped is the first step on the stop moving path. I’d bet the Pickleball guy doesn’t own a moped and never will. Keep pedaling.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

A Wrongturn...I don't consider my eBike a moped. Every ride I do is over 20 miles and 3500+ft of climbing...try that on a moped...


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

rjrodney said:


> Hand and arm pain and numbness are usually more about fit than the shock I would think. It seems backwards but I get more hand pain when my saddle is a little too low. Also grips - been using the ergon grips for a few years too and recommend them most highly. Keep tweaking, bar rise and angle, seat position height and angle. Hopefully you can find a combination that works!!
> 
> Edit to say this reminds me, I just got a new bike and I need to go cut another inch off the ends of the bars!



Probably due to several things. I ride several different bikes and the TREK Rail (w/ ZEB Select +) beats me up the most. I do have carpal tunnel syndrome and nerve damage in both arms.

Had good results changing the Charger 2.1 RC in the Pike on my ’16 Stumpjumper with a Charger 2.1 RC2. May do the same with my ZEB.

Good idea on the grips. Just pulled some ergon grips out of my used parts cabinet. Will try them on the Rail.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

MtnBkrBob said:


> Probably due to several things. I ride several different bikes and the TREK Rail (w/ ZEB Select +) beats me up the most. I do have carpal tunnel syndrome and nerve damage in both arms.
> 
> Had good results changing the Charger 2.1 RC in the Pike on my ’16 Stumpjumper with a Charger 2.1 RC2. May do the same with my ZEB.
> 
> Good idea on the grips. Just pulled some ergon grips out of my used parts cabinet. Will try them on the Rail.



You should know that Rockshox just came out with a new line of forks from the Pike, Lyrik and Zeb.... all 3 have the new Charger 3!


----------



## Wrongturn (Jul 17, 2016)

LarryMagoo said:


> A Wrongturn...I don't consider my eBike a moped. Every ride I do is over 20 miles and 3500+ft of climbing...try that on a moped...


You are on a moped. Moped = motorized pedal = ebike. Just saying that you’d get a better work out on a bike without a motor no matter what you call it. Ride what you got and enjoy it.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Yea cause climbing over 3000 ft and riding 20 + miles even with pedal assist is so easy! I don’t know why it’s not mandatory for every human….Can you believe they race eBikes? Seems stupid doesn’t it?


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

@LarryMagoo - ignore Wrongturd, there are nattering nabobs of negativism in every crowd


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

levity said:


> @LarryMagoo - ignore Wrongturd, there are nattering nabobs of negativism in every crowd


Thanks Levity!!!....I'm a huge believer in the Law of Attraction...."you bring about what you think about". I'd rather flow toward the positive. Also because you get what you focus on whether you want it or not......OK get off the Soap Box now...


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

LarryMagoo said:


> You should know that Rockshox just came out with a new line of forks from the Pike, Lyrik and Zeb.... all 3 have the new Charger 3!


Yeah... Nothing better than buying a bike and the suspension becomes outdated...

Unfortunately, I haven't seen any real-world testing on the charger 3. Just RockShox talking points. 

May just go with 2.1 RC2 damper (making the Zeb an "ultimate" model) until the charger 3 is proven good or bad. If it pans out, I'll pull the 2.1 RC2 and put it in my wife's Rail. I'll then put the charger 3 in mine.


----------



## GJmtnbike (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm 67 now, started riding at 62. I'm good for 3-4 rides a week when weather cooperates.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

63 year old endurance racer chiming in. After a 6 year break, I dabbled again this season in two 50s. They went well, but the recovery is so much longer and "deeper".

Done with it now, for sure, but still loving long rides. Lots of time for those, and I like to ride 5 days a week, but a little tired of how tired I am for the rest of the day afterwards, so......

I've thrown my hat in the ring for a Fuel EX-e. Not sure I'll actually do it when the time comes, but for now I'm thinking of it as my Old Man's Dirt Bike Replacement Vehicle.

Also, since Sagan has decided to race e-mtbs, I figure it's OK or a mere amateur racer to follow. 🙃


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

62 here. Still riding a SS 29+ And hope to for as long as possible. Short Rides are 23-28 miles. Long rides are 60+. Definitely more recovery after the longer rides with good elevation.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

2old said:


> How do you 60 yr olds feel after a ride/during a ride?


Great, even if tired, banged up and bruised (sometime bleeding). 


2old said:


> Does it get easier?


No. Well, it does if you stop pushing yourself.


2old said:


> Should I just keep pedaling?


Yes.

I'm 61 by the way.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

63 and still riding well. 3 days ago rode 110 miles on my gravel bike, (only about 8 miles of gravel, rest pavement.) . This ride celebrated 50 years of century or longer riding. I have to say that 100 miles at 63 is easier than riding 100 miles when I was 13! My age related issues have to do more with a chronic wrist injury, and other repetitive stress injuries from my younger years. But my legs keep on spinning. My gravity muscle is the largest factor that affects my climbing speed. My motto is: Fat = mass*deceleration.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I'm 67 and still riding. I do rest a little more frequently in this hot humid weather. But I rode three loops total on my last ride which totaled 14.6 miles. No ebike either, just leg power.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

LarryMagoo said:


> A Wrongturn...I don't consider my eBike a moped. Every ride I do is over 20 miles and 3500+ft of climbing...try that on a moped...


Try that without an ebike! Haha! (Just kidding around!)

I don't have a horse in this race. It isn't relevant to me if somebody rides an ebike. There is one caveat to that statement and that is it is illegal to ride an ebike in the Santa Fe Ranger District of the Santa Fe National Forest. This where I live and at each and every trailhead is a sign stating ebikes are not legal. I don't say things to people who are on ebikes, but I do definitely notice them. There are very, very few who ride them here. At almost $15,000 for a top model, that is probably part of the reason there are so few ebikes around here.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Many ebikes here, but never seen an e-mountainbike on trails here. 
Most trails are flat anyway, but people ride their ebikes on cyclepaths even if they have an e-mountainbike. And most of them are younger. 

I do notice that I have to set back my goals - going for epic rides is more of a challenge, just because of my heart rate cannot pick up with my legpower, especially if it is hot (medication etc). 
It's a bit frustrating to be careful to avoid putting to much effort in uphills or extended bikepark laps. I had a bad crash two years ago because of being bogged down after a day of riding. 
63


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm 60 now. I had a very rapid decline in my fitness level and recovery ability about 5 years ago. I expect some slow decline as I age, but this seemed to be a pretty rapid decline and made me feel like there must be some underlying health issue. My blood tests and all other tests are good. Resting heart rate is low and blood pressure is good. I have some GI issues, but otherwise seem to be in good health, and doctors haven't found anything wrong, so maybe it's just normal age-related decline.

I'm sure this is all very individual. I have a friend who is just a few years younger than me, and he can still perform at an amazingly high level, and he can train hard day after day, where it takes me a long time to recover after a hard effort.

As I've gotten older I have focused more on general athleticism and skills development. I do a lot more mobility and balance work and functional strength training, and my mtb skills are better than ever even though I'm a lot slower.

I do see an e-mtb in my near future. I do some group rides with guys who are younger and faster than I am, and the e-mtb would allow me to do those rides without them having to wait for me at the top of every climb. There are also some local trails that are long downhills, almost like bike park trails, but then the climb back up takes me 25 minutes in my granny gear, and I only want to do that climb once during a ride. An e-mtb would allow me to do multiple laps on those trails. I think I would still ride the analog bike most of the time, and use the e-bike just for those specific trails or faster group rides.


----------



## KF2M (5 mo ago)

59 1/2 here, just got back in the saddle after several decades of no riding (and being a former smoker). Been riding Green/Blue trails to get back up to speed. After 3 months of riding I lost about 10lbs, and feeling great. Sucking wind during rides, and pushing myself but that after ride feeling is awesome. Up until recently I was riding a hardtail and my lower back was complaining so I just got a squish to resolve that issue.


----------



## Dwj60423 (Mar 29, 2011)

67 and a rider most of my life. The biggest change for me isn’t the distance, but the intensity - I just don’t put in the really hard training efforts any longer. Did crits, TT’s, triathlons the in my 40’s, and switched to MTB XC and gravel riding in my 50’s because they were safer and more fun (started riding a CX bike on gravel before we knew it was a thing).
I currently ride around 9,000 - 10,000 miles a year, and I’ve done 3 Unbound 200’s since 2018. I used to follow a training program that included intervals and tempo rides, but I’ve given all of that up and just go ride. I simply cannot recover as quickly as I did 10 years ago, so I don’t even try to follow a program. I may have given up 2-3 mph in average speed, but I still enjoy the joy of cycling, and the long rides keep me sane.


----------



## MtnBkrBob (Aug 15, 2007)

jabrabu said:


> I'm 60 now. I had a very rapid decline in my fitness level and recovery ability about 5 years ago. I expect some slow decline as I age, but this seemed to be a pretty rapid decline and made me feel like there must be some underlying health issue. My blood tests and all other tests are good. Resting heart rate is low and blood pressure is good. I have some GI issues, but otherwise seem to be in good health, and doctors haven't found anything wrong, so maybe it's just normal age-related decline.
> 
> I'm sure this is all very individual. I have a friend who is just a few years younger than me, and he can still perform at an amazingly high level, and he can train hard day after day, where it takes me a long time to recover after a hard effort.
> 
> ...


jabrabu,

Agree. I too had a somewhat rapid decline in fitness. At 55 - I spent a month exploring the Rockies off-road on a fully laden BMW 1200GS and ripping around Moab & Fruita on my stumpjumper.

At 60 - I'm pretty sure I'm currently incapable of doing that again. Just in the span of 5 years... 

I'm guessing 75% of my decline is related to age/medical issues. Diseases and decades of moto and mtn biking have taken their toll.

Fortunately the e-bike cuts me some slack and makes me feel younger.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Wrongturn said:


> Na, might as well just sit on the couch.


You've obviously never ridden an eBike. It's really nothing like sitting on a couch. In fact, it's very much like riding a bike.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm 61 and earlier this summer I felt in my best endurance shape ever. Got a good jump on fitness over the winter this year by taking up fatbiking and just kept riding. Did the pro class (not because I thought I'd win but because I wanted to ride the longer tougher course) at our local enduro and have ridden over 2000 miles so far this year (almost all dirt or snow) and climbed almost 300k'.

However it has surprised me (I know it shouldn't, I'm 61 afterall) but a few fairly minor set backs have really taken their toll on my fitness in the late summer. Minor re-injuring of my arm, double blood RBC donation, then COVID all within about a month have made me feel old and definitely mortal. I'm slowly getting back up to speed but it's taking longer than I'd like.

Just keep riding. Your body is going to hurt, but it's going to hurt anyway as you age, so you might as well be having a ripping good time while that's happening.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

KRob….I love your attitude! Gonna be 71 in a couple of weeks….still healing from a get off where I fractured a couple of ribs and partial collapsed lung (still cannot figure out how I went down other than a totally new trail and riding with two guys I just met)…but cannot wait to get back out there! I can only handle so much couch time…..

Your right, Fitness helps you deal with all aspects of life….you gotta stay fit to keep that bastard Father Time at bay!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Lotta wisdom and great advice here, you, well us older guys and gals still can rock it with the young.

I'm turning 60 in October, what I've noticed is I do need to warm up say 15-18 minutes on group rides, just can't go full bore. I just can't keep up with the front rabbits, but after 20 minutes the body can go strong 2-3 solid hours.
Yea, it does feel good to then catch/pass some then .. ahh youth.

For me, I've setup a "60 trail miles at 60 years old" 10/15/2022 group ride.
Figure 6.5 - 7ish hours saddle time.

Having a goal, the journey to achieve it… 

Will be doing full 3x here.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

61 and getting strong all the time, I am, still sending it, have a ball
Last hear had 3 MI (heart attacks) and a pacemaker this year, Recovered and riding hard
Strava stats from one of my rides below

*39.15mi *Distance
*4:25:23 *Moving Time
*2,490ft Elevation*

Elapsed Time5:32:41

Never give you, Pedal and Pedal more.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Hey Goofy....great to read and keep up the fight!!! Keep the Rubber side down...!


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

Turned 60 this year, started a fitness journey in Dec of last year, I've lost 52 pounds and just picked up a pro-caliber to start hitting single track again.


----------



## jeff92123 (Jul 13, 2012)

2old said:


> How do you 60 yr olds feel after a ride/during a ride? I rode a couple hrs yesterday and suffered the last half hour. I've spent quite a few hours on the trainer and step climber this year but the bike sure is more enjoyable. Does it get easier? Should I just keep pedaling?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Your question is something that I've spent months/years researching and I'm 60 and in a very good place now. Sorry I'm late to the party. The post is old. First off, I think all of us in our 60's are surprised to see old fucks out on the trails. Then we remember that we are one of them. One thing I don't like is that the 60 plus crowd seems to all have pot bellies and look like ****. I'm not joining that party. I'm proud of my age and that I have a body that isn't disgusting. You can look great in your 60's. It involves correct recovery after a ride, vitamins/minerals (of course), spinning between long rides, and actually many other dietary things. Nobody is going to give you the formula here on MTBR.com. You need to step up and find out for yourself.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Wrongturn said:


> Exactly, a moped is the first step on the stop moving path. I’d bet the Pickleball guy doesn’t own a moped and never will. Keep pedaling.


Some people can't physically ride the way you and many others do- sometimes, it's not through any fault of their own and it won't become any better. What would you tell them, "ride your ass off"?


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

jeff92123 said:


> Your question is something that I've spent months/years researching and I'm 60 and in a very good place now. Sorry I'm late to the party. The post is old. First off, I think all of us in our 60's are surprised to see old fucks out on the trails. Then we remember that we are one of them. One thing I don't like is that the 60 plus crowd seems to all have pot bellies and look like ****. I'm not joining that party. I'm proud of my age and that I have a body that isn't disgusting. You can look great in your 60's. It involves correct recovery after a ride, vitamins/minerals (of course), spinning between long rides, and actually many other dietary things. Nobody is going to give you the formula here on MTBR.com. You need to step up and find out for yourself.


I'm not sure I would say that 'surprised' should be the correct word about the fact that people are out there, but maybe that more aren't out there. However, 40-60 years ago, I wouldn't expect to see ANY over 60 doing many of the things that are done by people in this age group because by that age, those people were used up. They didn't have much left in the tank.


----------



## Lyons77 (4 mo ago)

61. I recently moved from the city to a rough dirt road with a lot of hills, so I'm not riding my road bike, but I am running and hiking. I have a 30 year old GT steel hard tail bike that I never used much, but I've taken it on a few short rides. I have to walk up the steep hills - either I feel unstable going so slow uphill, or the front wheel lifts. I'm probably also overly cautious (slow) on the downhills. I'm wondering if a new full suspension, short travel bike might be more capable on the climbs and more stable & faster on the downhills. 

When I was younger, I had multiple crashes on my road bikes without any serious injuries. At 61, as a new mountain bike rider, I'm concerned about the learning curve and injuries from falling. I'm mostly concerned about not being able to run and losing fitness while healing if I get injured crashing my mountain bike. My plan is slow and easy until I feel more confident, but I'm interested to hear if other 60+ riders have advice on not crashing or avoiding serious injuries when you do fall.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

I would get a long travel bike, you can screw up more and still not fall.

Not sure what you're asking. Yeah, you will fall. Wear knee/shin guards and elbow guards.
You will still fall, but at least you will not get all bloody .

It's unlikely that you will break bones at the slow speeds you will be going 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Since so many of the old guard MTBR members are getting to be close to 60 if not older, maybe MTBR should start a new 60+ (Sixty+ Year Old) dedicated discussion forum. I am 58 and still riding as hard as ever (well, maybe I'm not as ambitious in some of the bigger techy places).


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

beastmaster said:


> Since so many of the old guard MTBR members are getting to be close to 60 if not older, maybe MTBR should start a new 60+ (Sixty+ Year Old) dedicated discussion forum. I am 58 and still riding as hard as ever (well, maybe I'm not as ambitious in some of the bigger techy places).


... and/or how about a 70+ thread in in the 50+ forum?

of course it might be short lived


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

beastmaster said:


> Since so many of the old guard MTBR members are getting to be close to 60 if not older, maybe MTBR should start a new 60+ (Sixty+ Year Old) dedicated discussion forum. I am 58 and still riding as hard as ever (well, maybe I'm not as ambitious in some of the bigger techy places).


I agree,


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

MtnBkrBob said:


> jabrabu,
> 
> Agree. I too had a somewhat rapid decline in fitness. At 55 - I spent a month exploring the Rockies off-road on a fully laden BMW 1200GS and ripping around Moab & Fruita on my stumpjumper.
> 
> ...


I can say im in better shape , strong and faster now at 61 than i was at 55. but last couple years, i have been hammering out miles as well, riding hard and taking it more seriously, so its not apples to apples comparison. Im still finding im stronger each week!!!


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

MtnBkrBob said:


> 62 here.
> 
> I seemed to have hit the wall at around 58 or so. Assume medical issues, as opposed to age, are the cause of my slowing down.
> 
> ...





rjrodney said:


> Hand and arm pain and numbness are usually more about fit than the shock I would think. It seems backwards but I get more hand pain when my saddle is a little too low. Also grips - been using the ergon grips for a few years too and recommend them most highly. Keep tweaking, bar rise and angle, seat position height and angle. Hopefully you can find a combination that works!!
> 
> Edit to say this reminds me, I just got a new bike and I need to go cut another inch off the ends of the bars!


The dreaded wrist numbness .. as my rides got longer I felt that also.
Sometimes it’s the gear and fit, sometimes it’s our bodies and we need to do PT. I’ve done both with mixed results .. until 4 months ago.

Yep, tried these .. 









Now I’m back to round grips on both 29’er and fattie









This is my PT aid, and what I’ve done past 4 months.

Take a round stock of wood, I used leftover wood rail, a 2 foot piece no longer than your shoulders needed , drill 3/8” hole halfway thru. Attach rope say 48” long, I used ripcord, any non fraying rope you have will do. Attach weight to end. use it 2x a day , 5-7 up/downs each session, 3x week.
Hold your arms out straight 90 degrees to body. Slowly roll the weight up, then down. Trust me, it seems easier than it is. You will strengthen forearm muscles, your wrist muscles, loosen your tendons.









Up and down slowly …. Left wrist than right wrist. 2x day, 5-7 reps, 3x a week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wabatuckian (9 mo ago)

My mom is 72. She's wanting to go on a 6 mile ride between towns on her old Schwinn with my daughter and me. I'm working my daughter up to it.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

that rope thing is much harder then people would guess, especially if you roll it up and own and don't let it spin


----------



## peddle-paddle (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m 70. Had a second hip replacement on 3/3. Should be riding more. Had a slow speed but hard landing couple 3 weeks ago. Right shoulder was sore but not hurt. Landed on right hip. Was nervous but all is well. I’m from PA so try not to ride after rains so as to not damage trails. Also help with trail building and maintenance. Rode yesterday 9/17. Was around 80 degrees. To save some energy I pushed some of the steeper hills. After the ride I was beat. i also like to white water kayak which isn’t as strenuous as mtn biking. Am considering an e bike, peddle assist. Just so I can get up longer climbs and get more miles in.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbdudex said:


> The dreaded wrist numbness .. as my rides got longer I felt that also.
> Sometimes it’s the gear and fit, sometimes it’s our bodies and we need to do PT. I’ve done both with mixed results .. until 4 months ago.
> 
> Yep, tried these ..
> ...


That looks like it would be a good work out for hands, wrists, and forearms. Do you alternate twisting the wood dowel towards you (like a throttle) and away from you when twisting up?


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

KRob said:


> That looks like it would be a good work out for hands, wrists, and forearms. Do you alternate twisting the wood dowel towards you (like a throttle) and away from you when twisting up?



Exactly!
Slowly up and down ..






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

I figure that the majority of forum members reading this thread are over 60. *My question is - how does one maintain and/or increase speed in your 60s*. I have had a great riding season year this year. Lower weight, fewer debilitating aches and pains/injuries. Yet my climbing speed and long distance speed has continued to drop. My endurance is still fantastic. It was kind of depressing this past weekend when a fellow 60+ rider and I found ourselves the last 2 riders on a difficult 90 mile gravel groaner. We are now in a quest to figure this out and determine how we can ride faster, perhaps closer to the "_good ole days_.)

Constructive input is encouraged.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

If your fitness level has been consistent over your adult life, you will be slowing down. It's an artifact of aging. If, like me, you've never been a dedicated athlete, then there's lots of room for you to improve your own fitness, maybe beyond what you were capable of ten or twenty years ago.

But your max potential is still less than it was then.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

DennisT said:


> If your fitness level has been consistent over your adult life, you will be slowing down. It's an artifact of aging. If, like me, you've never been a dedicated athlete, then there's lots of room for you to improve your own fitness, maybe beyond what you were capable of ten or twenty years ago.
> 
> But your max potential is still less than it was then.


Thanks, but that is a great general "non answer" But not too bad a response considering I didn't mention that I have ridden, trained, raced and have been a roadie since I was 13, or that rupturing both of my quadriceps several years apart, _6 and 3 years ago_, caused a lot of leg muscle loss that I have not been able to get back, now that I am in my 60s, or that I still weigh15 lbs more than I used to when I was in my prime.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I turned 60 in May of this year 2022.... I rode and raced ultra distance bikepacking and marathons for many years. The last 7 or so I've done CrossFit 5-6 times a week and I coach. So, lucky for me, I'm still in pretty good shape. 

The things I notice most are the loss of night vision (had to upgrade my bike lights) and the fact that it takes longer to recover after a big effort.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

TiJoe said:


> Thanks, but that is a great general "non answer" But not too bad a response considering I didn't mention that I have ridden, trained, raced and have been a roadie since I was 13, or that rupturing both of my quadriceps several years apart, _6 and 3 years ago_, caused a lot of leg muscle loss that I have not been able to get back, now that I am in my 60s, or that I still weigh15 lbs more than I used to when I was in my prime.





Well that's a lot of pertinent info!

I've never heard of a ruptured quadricep but it sounds horrifying. Hopefully you had, or still have specialized physical therapy to help with that. I'm guessing regular weight training is in order if you're not already.

I would recommend a structured training program and/or a coach with targeted goals. You will get the fastest gains and at the same time you might lose that 15 pounds that's really holding you back.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

I ruptured my right quadriceps tendon around 7 years ago, and then my left one 3 years ago. It is actually a fairy common injury caused by slips and falls. It took about 3 years for full flexure of my right leg and for the nerve endings around the surgery area to come back to life. (_Was able to start cycling about 6 months after the repair._) My left rupture, 3 years ago, had a lot faster recovery, a lot less pain and I was able to start cycling again around 4 months after the repair.







The kicker is that during the 8 weeks you are out of commission, it is amazing in older age, how much your leg muscles atrophy. 
Each time, it took well over a year for injured leg muscles to develop to match the other leg. (_I went through full therapy and was very lucky that for both my legs I was able to get full range of motion back._) 

In ones 60s, one has to face the facts and re-assess what "fastest gains" are. Last year, was the first year in where my body was operating without any cycling oriented problems. I was able to get in lots of XC skiing, DH skiing and about 6000 miles on the bike. I felt better than I had in years. This year, I had a month later start cycling outside, due to weather, and I feel like my body is working well. But, my riding speed has dropped a little more, and my climbing is a little bit slower.

This is why I first posted in this thread. To see if any other over 60 riders have found their "_silver bullet_" that is really helping their performance.

I'd like to read tips/discussions on. 

How to increase "fast twitch to slow twitch" muscle ratios.
Possible techniques to improve recovery time between intensity training sessions, or after a difficult long distance ride.
Exercise consistency is important, but how do you deal with being off the bike for several days versus fatigue and recovery time after hard efforts.
If you have difficult rides planned several weekends in a row. what is the best approach during the week days to train so you can still recover from the last event, but are recovered enough for the next event.
I


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm late to this and I'm not 60 but most of the people I ride with are and they prove over and over, age is just a number. The best guy I ride with is 68 years old and he excels in all areas....racing XC, climbing, tech, etc...you name it, he's good at it.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

TiJoe said:


> I ruptured my right quadriceps tendon around 7 years ago, and then my left one 3 years ago. It is actually a fairy common injury caused by slips and falls. It took about 3 years for full flexure of my right leg and for the nerve endings around the surgery area to come back to life. (_Was able to start cycling about 6 months after the repair._) My left rupture, 3 years ago, had a lot faster recovery, a lot less pain and I was able to start cycling again around 4 months after the repair.
> View attachment 2001129
> 
> The kicker is that during the 8 weeks you are out of commission, it is amazing in older age, how much your leg muscles atrophy.
> ...


There's no need for hard efforts.

Most new research shows greater improvement in vo2 max after long rides in zone 2 than after intervals. 

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

rod9301 said:


> There's no need for hard efforts.
> 
> Most new research shows greater improvement in vo2 max after long rides in zone 2 than after intervals.
> 
> Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


Ok, I'll agree with this for now. 

Based on my riding this year;

On average, starting spring and when the roads are clear of ice and snow, I ride 4 times a week, between 100 and 150 miles, with a weekly elevation gain of around 10K feet, and 12 hours on the bike. I've dropped around 10 pounds in weight since spring, but am still 15 over where I was up into my late 40s. Body really resists dropping below 190 lbs these days. I am 5' 11" tall. Majority of the time, I eat 2200 calories or less per day. I don't drink, except on occasion/socially, never have smoked. For many years, rode 10K to 14K miles per year. Now where I live, I am lucky to break 5K miles. (_Too many months with snow, and short days in the winter_.) 
I Stopped closely tracking mileage when I broke 300K miles of riding when I started tracking rides back in 1972. (_Until I joined Stava 3+ years ago._)

All my peers in my age range say I am really fit, but from my perspective, I am slow. Often ending up close to last on long gravel grinders with lots of climbing, or 2/3rds of the way back on typical century road rides.

As I wrote earlier, I had around 5 challenging years due to injuries, and now my old body just doesn't want to bounce back and let me get faster again.

Articles I've read seem to indicate that the ratio of fast twitch versus slow twitch really change in your 60s, and that one needs the fast twitch muscles to help keep your riding speed up. (_Not sure how true this really is, but it does make sense on varying long climbs where you need more muscle power to get up 10%+ climbs at a decent speed_.)

I my neck of the woods, the few 60+ riders who still can rider faster and keep up with the young bucks, are all 5' 8" or shorter and weigh 140lbs or less. They have a much better watt per kg ratio than I do.

Hopefully I will get some other input that I can research and try out before next year.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

TiJoe said:


> I figure that the majority of forum members reading this thread are over 60. *My question is - how does one maintain and/or increase speed in your 60s*. I have had a great riding season year this year. Lower weight, fewer debilitating aches and pains/injuries. Yet my climbing speed and long distance speed has continued to drop. My endurance is still fantastic. It was kind of depressing this past weekend when a fellow 60+ rider and I found ourselves the last 2 riders on a difficult 90 mile gravel groaner. We are now in a quest to figure this out and determine how we can ride faster, perhaps closer to the "_good ole days_.)
> 
> Constructive input is encouraged.


The same way you would when you were younger: interval training.

Endurance riding is the opposite of what you need to build speed.

Think slow twitch vs fast twitch.

It’s also a mental game, very much so ….

If you are thinking about and talking about age related changes and injuries, consider this: do young people talk about their injuries and age related changes or is that an old person thing?

Don’t be an old person … there’s a few on this forum 🤣


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

Sanchofula said:


> consider this: do young people talk about their injuries and age related changes or is that an old person thing?


First, define "young people"
Yes, I hear all the time from "younger than me" riders about their wounds and injuries. The difference is that they are able to wear them more as badges without affecting their performance because their injuries recover in weeks rather than months or years.

My spring training included sprints, interval training and strength building, (always does) until I am in better shape then shift to longer and more intense/longer rides. (_I believe that after 50 years of riding/racing, I would have had a few years to figure things out.)_

But, this aging process in the past few years has thrown a monkey wrench into what has always worked in the past.


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

I am looking into what is affecting my decrease in overall riding speed up speed up long steep hills. Based on the information I gleaned this evening from several physiological publications, I get the feeling that I am having significant changes in my lactate threshold and perhaps maximal heart rate based on proven endurance capabilities at slower speeds. Except that many of us older cyclists experience: What is the balance between training at high intensity, balanced to recovery time versus riding endurance distances.

Taken from; *Endurance exercise performance in Masters athletes: age-associated changes and underlying physiological mechanisms NIH. *Decreases in maximal stroke volume, heart rate and arterio-venous O2 difference all appear to contribute to the age-related reductions in







. The three main physiological determinants of endurance performance are believed to be maximal oxygen consumption, exercise economy and the exercise intensity at which a high fraction of the maximal oxygen consumption can be sustained, as typically defined by the ‘lactate threshold’ (Hagberg & Coyle, 1983; Joyner, 1993). Changes in these determinants that contribute to age-related declines in endurance exercise performance (Fig. 3).


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

We can play the game of retreating definitions forever, arguing about what 'young' means and what 'old' means, but we all know (or those of us who've gotten older know) that as you get older, it's harder to get in shape or back in shape, it's easier to get out of shape, injuries tend to be worse for the same impact, and recovery times are longer. This is compared to yourself, not to someone else.

I'm in better shape than I was last year, but that's not because of some magical incantation that reverses aging--it's because this year I was a lot more dedicated and determined. But if I'd been that dedicated and determined 10 or 20 years ago, I'd have done _way _better. That's life.


----------



## Davide (Jan 29, 2004)

I will be 64 in a couple of months and there is of course a big difference from when I was twenty! Or forty, for that matter. I have always been very trim at 70 Kg/156 pounds, and the reasons for the decline are hard to sort out because I had a severe heart attack six years ago and I am now on beta blockers. The main difference from before the event seems to be that even if I bike often there is not much improvement in my conditioning. Unclear if that is age, heart damage, or the drugs. Muscle pain is constant, but that might be the Statins, it did start after I started taking them. And I am not sure how much I would improve if I really start training seriously, maybe there would still be a sizable improvement. right now in the season I ride maybe one hour and a half, five days/week.

But overall my experience kind of matches many others impression. Rides are slower, harder, and take more time to recover. I don't think there is a way out of it. People that are boasting about having no limitations are just lucky, and unfortunately will sooner or later get to a decline. Reality is that if you survive long enough you end up with severe limitations even to your walking. Eventually going up and down a ramp of stair will be a challenge. It is the nature of things.

Anyway ... I still enjoy a lot being out there! Life is fleeting!


----------



## OAS500 (4 mo ago)

60 years old "kinda" getting back into it. My wife bought a Magnum e-bike, and loves it. I have an old GT hardtail/ solid fork that ive been using the last 25 years. Then i ran into a mint condition Hardrock "comp" for.........$20. Older, but mint. and all stock. Weve been riding the easy town trails in Durango Co. and just having fun. Been having right leg troubles, but "pain is weakness leaving the body, right?? ;-D


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

Can you make absolute gains in fitness at age x? Maybe. For sure you can be better than the version of you that sat on the couch the past year, even if age takes some fitness away eventually.

All the things that make for good training matter more and more as we get older. Balanced training, recovery, nutrition, injury avoidance…no more counting on your 18yo self to shrug off poor diet and sleep habits. 

Regarding zone2: If you want race fitness, it’s hard to imagine not doing any medium or high intensity work. Even if zone 2 is key to fitness (and I’m making it more a focus this off-season), how would your legs get used to 90 min at threshold or higher if zone 2 was all you trained?


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

mtbdudex said:


> Lotta wisdom and great advice here, you, well us older guys and gals still can rock it with the young.
> 
> I'm turning 60 in October, what I've noticed is I do need to warm up say 15-18 minutes on group rides, just can't go full bore. I just can't keep up with the front rabbits, but after 20 minutes the body can go strong 2-3 solid hours.
> Yea, it does feel good to then catch/pass some then .. ahh youth.
> ...


Well I’m officially 60 today, 6 decades into life on  , MTB  since 1995. 
This signage was my gift from family this morning.









I’ve plateaued on fitness at 4-ish hour rides around 47 trail miles, won’t try the 60 @ 60 just now. Body too gassed and recovering afterwards long.

I’m 11 months on blood thinners, due to right calf DTV 11-4-2021. Hoping at 12 month ultrasound 11-2022 the vein is 100% clear and then off thinners. 
Off thinners plus other I’m hoping to attempt 60 @ 60 still.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

Congratulations on all you younger bucks turning 60. 65 will be my next milestone. Went out yesterday for a relatively easy 50 mile fall color gravel road ride. A few good ups and downs, some rough sections, and a lot of smoother roads for this time of the year. _ A lot easier than any of Vicious Cycles Gravel Grinder rides that I rode this year out in Washington State_. 
After first chiming in on this thread, I've come to the conclusion that I am actually really fit for my age, but no matter what I do, or how hard I ride/train, the old body has installed a governor into my system they just wont let me keep up with the youngsters. Have also discovered, (_I really have tired to ignore this fact_) that I need about 45 minutes or more, or 10 to 20 miles of easy riding before my body decides that it is willing to output higher levels of power. If I have to push hard before I am fully warmed up, my legs will load up, feel heavy and then feel like crap for a lot of the ride.
As winter approaches, I am trying to formulate a plan how not to gain back 20 pounds before next spring, ride the smart trainer more when it starts snowing, and focus on interval/sprint training, and speed work on the trainer.

What a drag it is getting old....


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

A tid-bit of information for us 60 and older folk, our government/Social Security payouts statistically state they they believe that the majority of us will only live about 20 more years. 
(_The government really only wants us to live about 15 more years after retirement, so they don't have to pay back most of the money we put into the system during our lives.)_
Therefore anything we can do to stay fit, healthy and live into or 90s is considered a bonus. 
Kinda of sad, but around 60% of us over 60 have to pass in less than 20 years, otherwise they will continue to raise the age that we get our full SS payout. Doesn't that suck! In our old age, we still have built in competition in our lives. Who can stay the healthiest and live the longest healthy lives.
The other kicker is that the healthiest of us cost the system less money overall, yet we never benefited financially regarding what we pay for health insurance.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

I found these charts a few years back, still mostly correct. 
Seems age 60 and onward is when “death” happens consistent fashion.
Hopefully us MTB riders are on the long tail of this curve, healthy lifestyle surely helps.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

Don't probability and statistics suck!!! But statistics are what our insurance companies run off of. On your second chart, # 9, #7 and maybe #5 are what will probably get me. 

Death happens...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

KRob said:


> However it has surprised me (I know it shouldn't, I'm 61 afterall) but a few fairly minor set backs have really taken their toll on my fitness in the late summer. Minor re-injuring of my arm, double blood RBC donation, then COVID all within about a month have made me feel old and definitely mortal. I'm slowly getting back up to speed but it's taking longer than I'd like.


Just an update on this. Six weeks later I just got back from a week long bike trip where we rode 2-4 times a day for 6 days straight and I felt really good despite doing a fair bit of climbing at high altitude. We certainly don't recover as quickly at 60+, but glad to finally be back to full speed and fitness.


----------



## BarryR (6 mo ago)

I'm 60. I've only been MTBing for 2 1/2 years but absolutely love it. Could never find a cardio activity (other than skiing) that I actually wanted to do so I never had regular hard workouts (though I'm just not a sedentary guy). Luckily, I've never been overweight and have no medical problems so I was able to get up to speed pretty quickly. 

I ride my DS about 4-5 times most weeks. Typically 50-60 mins (fast paced) and then a tougher 1.5 - 2 hour ride on Saturday or Sunday. Though I have no problems doing this, If I take a long (1.5 - 2 hour, difficult) ride on Saturday, I usually feel like an easy ride is enough on Sunday. Fat Bike when there's snow.

After my first 9 months with lots of minor falls, no aches or pains to speak of.


----------



## Dunnigan (9 mo ago)

TiJoe said:


> Congratulations on all you younger bucks turning 60. 65 will be my next milestone. Went out yesterday for a relatively easy 50 mile fall color gravel road ride. A few good ups and downs, some rough sections, and a lot of smoother roads for this time of the year. _ A lot easier than any of Vicious Cycles Gravel Grinder rides that I rode this year out in Washington State_.
> After first chiming in on this thread, I've come to the conclusion that I am actually really fit for my age, but no matter what I do, or how hard I ride/train, the old body has installed a governor into my system they just wont let me keep up with the youngsters. Have also discovered, (_I really have tired to ignore this fact_) that I need about 45 minutes or more, or 10 to 20 miles of easy riding before my body decides that it is willing to output higher levels of power. If I have to push hard before I am fully warmed up, my legs will load up, feel heavy and then feel like crap for a lot of the ride.
> As winter approaches, I am trying to formulate a plan how not to gain back 20 pounds before next spring, ride the smart trainer more when it starts snowing, and focus on interval/sprint training, and speed work on the trainer.
> 
> What a drag it is getting old....


65 and putting in an easy 50 miler? No matter what the youngsters can do, that is crushing it. Keep it up!


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I turned 60 about a month ago-this is a pic from my birthday "party":


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

SteveF said:


> I turned 60 about a month ago-this is a pic from my birthday "party":
> 
> View attachment 2005005


Love it! Our annual enduro race of which I am one of the primary race directors is usually right around my birthday. This year it fell right on my 61st birthday so I put on a number plate and raced it for the first time in about three or four years. 

Birthday party with 250 ‘friends’. Good times. Ha ha 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

67 years old here. I don't consider myself a fast rider overall, been riding 27 years and am more of a gravity whore than anything I suppose. But before I can enjoy the down I have to slog my 43 lb. freeride bike up our local mountain on what are charitably called hiking trails. I could easily justify going back to my 8" travel Norco on these. However when I take the dog south to our old stomping grounds on actual MTB trails I do find that I've gotten a lot faster and stronger in my current digs - I just don't notice it because I'm too busy pounding myself. Descending I've slowed down a bit. Today's ride was a 30 minute climb through rocks and wet leaves with a similar descent. I was bombing it despite deciding (unwisely) to forgo wearing pads for a quick ride. Rear tire sliped on a leave covered rock and I got a good reminder that falling on rocks at speed would not be great at this age (made a nice recovery though). So I did slow down, and I find that happens quite a bit lately. I don't think the slowing is as much a physical deterioration for me as a mental one. I've racked up enough injuries, don't really need any more. I don't feel bad about that though, speed is just one facet of the experience for me, there are plenty of other. "I may be going to hell in a bucket, but at least I'm enjoying the ride." GD


----------



## crf714 (3 mo ago)

65 this year. Started riding an hardtail E-MTB 2 years ago after selling my CRF450 dirt bike. I got hurt way to often on it. Moved up to a Specialized Turbo Levo Comp Alloy a couple of weeks ago. Absolutely love it! Ride mostly with 30-40 year old friends. They all have the same bikes. Can't really keep up right now. But working on it. As far as fitness goes. Usually ride 20+ miles with no issues.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Ft.Rock said:


> 67 years old here. I don't consider myself a fast rider overall, been riding 27 years and am more of a gravity whore than anything I suppose. But before I can enjoy the down I have to slog my 43 lb. freeride bike up our local mountain on what are charitably called hiking trails. I could easily justify going back to my 8" travel Norco on these. However when I take the dog south to our old stomping grounds on actual MTB trails I do find that I've gotten a lot faster and stronger in my current digs - I just don't notice it because I'm too busy pounding myself. Descending I've slowed down a bit. Today's ride was a 30 minute climb through rocks and wet leaves with a similar descent. I was bombing it despite deciding (unwisely) to forgo wearing pads for a quick ride. Rear tire sliped on a leave covered rock and I got a good reminder that falling on rocks at speed would not be great at this age (made a nice recovery though). So I did slow down, and I find that happens quite a bit lately. I don't think the slowing is as much a physical deterioration for me as a mental one. I've racked up enough injuries, don't really need any more. I don't feel bad about that though, speed is just one facet of the experience for me, there are plenty of other. "I may be going to hell in a bucket, but at least I'm enjoying the ride." GD


I don't think "mental deterioration" really characterizes it properly. It's more like "increased awareness of consequences", combined with "awareness of increased consequences."

I'm still out there trying to improve at 65, and my intention is to master A-Line at Whistler next season, but my mantra is "incremental progress." Gonna rent a lesson and get the instructor to give me a tour first and point out safe and unsafe spots.


----------



## BarryR (6 mo ago)

DennisT said:


> I don't think "mental deterioration" really characterizes it properly. It's more like "increased awareness of consequences", combined with "awareness of increased consequences."


Well said. Quite true. The more mature brain is advantageous in this regard but the more mature body... not so much.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

A trip to Revelstoke this past summer was my 60th bday present to myself. Can't get my heart rate up as high anymore and climb slower than ever but still feel like the skillz are still there.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

DennisT said:


> I'm still out there trying to improve at 65, and my intention is to master A-Line at Whistler next season, but my mantra is "incremental progress." Gonna rent a lesson and get the instructor to give me a tour first and point out safe and unsafe spots.


Right on! Great goal. I too would love to master A-Line. Last time I rode it almost 10 years ago and still wasn't hitting all the trannies despite having a coach for a day the previous year. He helped a lot though. He got me to where I was hitting all the trannies on Crank It Up and Heart of Darkness on most runs. Highly recommend.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

DennisT said:


> I don't think "mental deterioration" really characterizes it properly. It's more like "increased awareness of consequences", combined with "awareness of increased consequences."
> 
> I'm still out there trying to improve at 65, and my intention is to master A-Line at Whistler next season, but my mantra is "incremental progress." Gonna rent a lesson and get the instructor to give me a tour first and point out safe and unsafe spots.


 Yeah probably not the best choice of words at this age lol. For me there's "awareness" which of course is a good thing and "creeping fear" which is not a good thing. Since my doc called me literally 15 minutes ago to schedule a neck MRI balancing these two is not easy. OTOH I had my annual physical yesterday and my PCP doc is thrilled with what riding up a mountain 5x/week has done for the rest of my body. I won't be hitting A-Line type stuff as the flow type trails bring up the creeping fear in me, while the old school rock gardens where drops are usually under 5' make me aware but don't limit me. The best thing was when my PCP said I should look into getting more travel than my 160, love that guy!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

rockman said:


> A trip to Revelstoke this past summer was my 60th bday present to myself. Can't get my heart rate up as high anymore and climb slower than ever but still feel like the skillz are still there.
> View attachment 2006376
> 
> View attachment 2006377


What an awesome birthday present to yourself. Respect Joe. Those features are huge. I looked into doing one of those tours with Wandering Wheels in BC after I saw yours. Didn't quite pull the trigger but it's still on my to-do list. The Enduro Tour was the one that really caught my eye.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

KRob said:


> What an awesome birthday present to yourself. Respect Joe. Those features are huge. I looked into doing one of those tours with Wandering Wheels in BC after I saw yours. Didn't quite pull the trigger but it's still on my to-do list. The Enduro Tour was the one that really caught my eye.


Thanks! Your no slouch yourself old timer but I think if I did another it would be their Squamish trip.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

rockman said:


> Thanks! Your no slouch yourself old timer but I think if I did another it would be their Squamish trip.


Oh I love Squamish. When are we going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

KRob said:


> Oh I love Squamish. When are we going?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, we're not getting any younger. Next summer!


----------



## one piece crank (Sep 29, 2008)

....


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

BarryR said:


> I'm 60. I've only been MTBing for 2 1/2 years but absolutely love it. Could never find a cardio activity (other than skiing) that I actually wanted to do so I never had regular hard workouts (though I'm just not a sedentary guy). Luckily, I've never been overweight and have no medical problems so I was able to get up to speed pretty quickly.
> 
> I ride my DS about 4-5 times most weeks. Typically 50-60 mins (fast paced) and then a tougher 1.5 - 2 hour ride on Saturday or Sunday. Though I have no problems doing this, If I take a long (1.5 - 2 hour, difficult) ride on Saturday, I usually feel like an easy ride is enough on Sunday. Fat Bike when there's snow.
> 
> After my first 9 months with lots of minor falls, no aches or pains to speak of.


Wow, late starter! God for you!!! For sure.

I started mtbing at 54, 77 in a couple of weeks. Lots of low back surgery setbacks along the way. Not from wrecking, just degenerative disk disease.
Best wishes.


----------



## LanceWeaklegs (Dec 24, 2019)

I read all this. So, if you are lucky enough not to get cancer (at least a non curable type); and you don’t have any chronic diseases, like diabetes, MS, Parkinson’s, heart disease, etc; you watch what you eat, quantity and quality; don’t drink too much, don’t smoke; maintain a healthy weight; and ride or otherwise workout on a consistent basis; AND dont measure yourself against much younger athletes or John Tomac; you should be a successful 60 plus rider. Some luck required, lots of discipline required.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LanceWeaklegs said:


> I read all this. So, if you are lucky enough not to get cancer (at least a non curable type); and you don’t have any chronic diseases, like diabetes, MS, Parkinson’s, heart disease, etc; you watch what you eat, quantity and quality; don’t drink too much, don’t smoke; maintain a healthy weight; and ride or otherwise workout on a consistent basis; AND dont measure yourself against much younger athletes or John Tomac; you should be a successful 60 plus rider. Some luck required, lots of discipline required.


I agree, I’m 61 and I eat too much dark chocolate, drink too much red wine and eat too much pasta and eggs with pesto sauce. Am I in the red zone? My doctors say I’ve got the cholesterol of a 30 year old and blood pressure of a [are you alive?] 20 year old. Work an 8 plus hour physical job [all my life] and don’t sit on my ass all day in an office job. Basically I believe it’s in your diet and genetics and constant movement in your day. I’m an athlete but not a fanatic, do the math.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm a fanatic but not an athlete. Still I'm pretty old.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Age is just a number....


----------



## Charlie America (Jan 13, 2004)

63 here. Did a biking challenge this season. just under 5000kms riden. I feel it a bit in my right hip but I'll work that out over the winter. Aging is not for the weak, but it is a good ride.


----------



## venturi95 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hell yeah, I've had a F'ing great ride. I raced road bikes in my youth, just before mountain bikes were a thing. I'm now closing in on 65, thought I was done riding two point five years ago. I said, "F it, if riding kills me, then I'll be a dead cyclist". I've re-discovered the beauty of mother earth, the futility of my own quest for anything meaningful, and the versatility of the wheat cracker. I just want to pedal a bike through un-molested wild places, it looks like this may happen. I'm getting a little wood typing this and thinking about next summer.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

61 next week. Trending to 1850 miles this year all dirt and 185,000 feet. No plans to stop. Mtb is my passion,medicine and gym as well as spiritual connection to the outdoors and animals which I deeply love. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venturi95 (Apr 25, 2012)

I feel sorry for people who love animals and don't ride. The birds alone... the birds are the dinosaurs that "made it", and they didn't make it by having cute Disney personalities. I see so much up-close behavior, I could write a book. Last two things that stick out in my mind: an American Eagle coming down and using me (I was going about 35 m.p.h. downhill on a deserted stretch of pavement) to shake an aggressive Cooper's Hawk off his tail. The Eagle must have passed about 6 feet from me, below eye level. I could see so much detail of its shoulder, head, and wings, I will never forget it, easily a 7-foot wingspan. The Eagle vectored it perfectly so the hawk had to divert his chase, they were both right down on the deck and really taking a big risk.
This summer I was riding to the end of the trail that goes 17 miles up the Deschutes from xx-xx. I was in new to me territory and being cautious 'cause it's rattlesnake country. I see this Bald Eagle perched right by the river and think "cool, the eagles like it here too". I go another quarter mile and the trail disintegrates. I turn around as it is my only option. I get "buzzed" by the eagle shortly thereafter. It had a nest right on the skinny single track in a sketchy dead pine tree, at the bottom of the tree was a dead fish with head chewed off, jettisoned overboard by the adorable eaglet I noticed while riding right under it! I pretended not to notice and kept cruising along, I hate to stress out animals just by looking at 'em.


----------



## RingDings (2 mo ago)

wow this is inspirational, Im 61 and just started riding. Can't Waite for the seasons to change so I can get out there again.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

venturi95 said:


> I feel sorry for people who love animals and don't ride.



You needn't. Mountain biking is great and for sure it gets you out into nature but overall crashing down a trail at ~10mph is a poor way to observe wildlife. Much better to walk very slowly and stop to observe from a stationary spot.

I have seen a fair amount of wildlife while riding but rarely in their natural & relaxed state.


----------



## BarryR (6 mo ago)

J.B. Weld said:


> You needn't. Mountain biking is great and for sure it gets you out into nature but overall crashing down a trail at ~10mph is a poor way to observe wildlife. Much better to walk very slowly and stop to observe from a stationary spot.
> 
> I have seen a fair amount of wildlife while riding but rarely in their natural & relaxed state.


I agree. I feel that I mostly miss wildlife riding more than see it (other than out of the corner of my eye). Too much else to focus on.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

I’m only 49 but, “I've re-discovered the beauty of mother earth, the futility of my own quest for anything meaningful, and the versatility of the wheat cracker,” is the most inspiring thing regarding aging I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

I'll be 65 in a few months, seen here in the yellow jersey. I've been riding since 1991, and still can't get enough. This is MUCH easier on my body than the martial arts practiced between 22-28 years old (yes, ouch). My cousin behind me is 73 and buddy up front is 54 years old. The "youngster" says he hopes to ride like me and my cousin when he hit's his 60's. For my 65th bday present to myself, I booked a 6 day ride to THE MAZE (look it up) in April 2023. Last summer was 5 days tour in the Gifford Pinchot Natl forest (Mt St Helens). One is only as old as they feel inside (to a certain point).


----------



## Pipeliner (Oct 30, 2018)

I started serious cycling pretty late in life, turned 60 last year and have been cycling year round for about 10. My knees are good but my back is a constant problem. Oddly enough, the more I ride the better my back feels. I ride gravel alot because that is the best opportunity where I live. I love mountain biking but have to travel to do it so gravel it is. I have noticed that daily recovery takes longer than it used to. I had a couple fairly bad crashes last summer and recovery from broken ribs and/or shoulder seperation is wayyyy tougher than it was when I was a kid. I was taking fewer risks at the end of last season and I've decided that being the guy that clears a tough feature isn't really that important anymore.

I try to do a 100 mile or less gravel race at least twice a year, enjoy western slope of colorado mtb trips several times a year and most of the folks I ride with are close to my age... a few are closer to 70 than 60 and are very good technical riders who would leave most folks in the dust.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> You needn't. Mountain biking is great and for sure it gets you out into nature but overall crashing down a trail at ~10mph is a poor way to observe wildlife. Much better to walk very slowly and stop to observe from a stationary spot.
> 
> I have seen a fair amount of wildlife while riding but rarely in their natural & relaxed state.


Many riders hike as well. My wife and I hike at least once a week. I see wildlife routinely on rides and hikes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

We are lucky enough to have a lot of open space behind our house. We have multiple bird feeders in the yard, and a bird bath that we keep heated this time of year. This gives the birds that don't migrate away in winter a secure source of water. That is frequently the hardest thing for overwintering birds. We also get deer, rabbits, short-tailed hares, and skunks wandering through regularly. The next door neighbor lost all her chickens to a bobcat last year. Pretty soon we will get the batchelor herd of elk staying in the neighborhood. A few years ago I was able to photograph a total of 26 of "The Boys " from the kitchen window. That isn't normal but it sure was a treat. As I get older I truly appreciate the nature that is all around us. My wife and I have been taking regular trips to the Tetons and Yellowstone in the early season to see the bears and wolves. Also took a fall trip to Rocky Mountain National Park for the Elk rut. That was amazing, There were 3 harems in close proximity of our campground and you could hear the bulls bugling at night. Nature is amazing...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Charlie America said:


> 63 here. Did a biking challenge this season. just under 5000kms riden. I feel it a bit in my right hip but I'll work that out over the winter. Aging is not for the weak, but it is a good ride.
> 
> View attachment 2010075


Wow. That name goes way back in the depths of mtbr.com history. Welcome back... if you're the Charlie America from "back in the day".


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

61 years old, I had some medical issues this year, Pacemaker Jan 31 2022, Rattlesnake bike Sept 18th, 2022. Besides that I have been able to do quite a bit of riding, my stats are below from this year so far. (*100% trail//mtn no road or spinning mile, included in below stats, real riding stats)* --- Not too bad for 10 weeks of the year lost to recovery. -- Having a ball and riding strong, developed a passion for Tech Climbing, I am very close to my target weight, good times. 


Activities135Distance1,509.3 miElev Gain96,788 ftTime178h 8m


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I agree, I’m 61 and I eat too much dark chocolate


There's a such thing as too much dark chocolate? I'm doomed!


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Lucky said:


> There's a such thing as too much dark chocolate? I'm doomed!


He's lying. Who you gonna believe? Him or the chocolate?


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Dark Chocolate is THE only Chocolate....People that eat Milk Chocolate really don't like chocolate...just like people who put milk in their coffee.....don't like the taste of coffee!


----------



## TiJoe (7 mo ago)

4 staples in our generation's diet: Pizza, beer, Ice cream and chocolate. I could give up pizza and beer, but never chocolate and ice cream.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

TiJoe said:


> 4 staples in our generation's diet: Pizza, beer, Ice cream and chocolate. I could give up pizza and beer, but never chocolate and ice cream.


I just ate a pizza with pesto sauce and a dessert of dark chocolate Godiva truffles, I’ve got issues.


----------



## RHayden (Sep 1, 2021)

LarryMagoo said:


> I'll be 71 in September and got my first new bike in 25 years....this one has batteries...I just like being out in nature, getting great exercise, checking out the views, critters and easing the guilt of watching sports on the tube after a great ride!


I am 66 and have had back pain for many years, but I love to ride my EBike. I get 30 to 35 miles in 2 hours and keep my Heart Rate above 125. It gets me out in nature and I really enjoy it.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

im 61 , ride about 7 hours a week mtn. my favorite zone is 120-140 for riding, If i can stay in that zone , i can ride pretty much endlessly. about 150 is not wonderful for me with a Pacemaker


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

I’m 60, been riding MTB since mid 1990’s. I used to race competitively 1996-1998, basically lived to ride and race then. Wore HR strap, knew how long I could be at max HR before blowing up, etc.
Like then I could be at 168-172 constant in race pace, and could hold 180 if reqd for up to 2 minutes, if more I’d need recovery and would fall too far back. 

Now 25 years later I use HR just for data, but now on long rides (3-4 hours ) I do use it to keep from over stressing too soon. To build from 130’s to 140’s to low 150’s. Now I can do mid 150’s 3-4 hours with spikes 165-170, can really go above 172 without blowing up.
Via Apple Watch 7 from last week









We’re all different, key is knowing oneself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

Previou


LanceWeaklegs said:


> I read all this. So, if you are lucky enough not to get cancer (at least a non curable type); and you don’t have any chronic diseases, like diabetes, MS, Parkinson’s, heart disease, etc; you watch what you eat, quantity and quality; don’t drink too much, don’t smoke; maintain a healthy weight; and ride or otherwise workout on a consistent basis; AND dont measure yourself against much younger athletes or John Tomac; you should be a successful 60 plus rider. Some luck required, lots of discipline required.


This^^^. After years of being competitive in Masters class 50+ and being on the podium it became quite apparent 60 is not the same as 50 this year. Competing in enduro racing as the generally the oldest in that class was good for the ego but not sure I'll do much more of it. Racing mostly blind on unfamiliar trails and pushing hard is fun but it's getting sketchy and it's quite apparent I can no longer hang with 50 yr olds. Unless I train really hard I guess but where's the fun in that? Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

goofyarcher said:


> im 61 , ride about 7 hours a week mtn. my favorite zone is 120-140 for riding, If i can stay in that zone , i can ride pretty much endlessly. about 150 is not wonderful for me with a Pacemaker


I just got mine. Why is 150 not good? I haven't got that high yet.


----------



## goofyarcher (Jul 12, 2020)

ddoh said:


> I just got mine. Why is 150 not good? I haven't got that high yet.


150 to 160 is ok for a short, quick hill, or hard tech 1-5 minutes, but if i stay in the 150's im only good for about hour, vs 140 for 4 to 5 hours of riding non stop, for me 150 is too much output of energy, over 165 my chest hurts, doc says it is because the wires going into my heart and valve closures ( i have a pacemaker )


----------

